# Multiple Queries



## penguinhead (May 2, 2009)

1. Is BSD a distro of UNIX or clone of UNIX?
2. Is Mac OS X a BSD or a UNIX?
3. Will FreeBSD 7.2 have OpenOffice 3 or greater?
4. Will it have KDE 4?
5. Does it have kernel module of snd-cs4236?
6. Does it have CUPS?


----------



## gilinko (May 2, 2009)

penguinhead said:
			
		

> 1. Is BSD a distro of UNIX or clone of UNIX?
> 2. Is Mac OS X a BSD or a UNIX?
> 3. Will FreeBSD 7.2 have OpenOffice 3 or greater?
> 4. Will it have KDE 4?
> ...



1. It's a clone, or derivative. More on the FAQ
2. It's based on BSD
3. OpenOffice 3 already exists in the ports tree. The ports tree isn't connected to the distributions sets
4. As in 3, it's in the ports tree. More info here
5. Yes, using snd_mss. Hardware info here
6. Yes, again it's in the ports tree.

I strongly suggest you take a look in the handbook for more information as it will answer many questions and you will be pointed to it with answers to basic questions, The FreeBSD Handbook


----------



## mwatkins (May 2, 2009)

1. Explaining BSD
2. Dunno what the precise description of Mac OS >= X is, and don't much care.
3. 4. 6. http://www.freebsd.org/ports/searching.html (Re KDE 4, 4.2.2 was released four weeks ago on FreeBSD)
5. Yes, but who needs sound?


----------



## graudeejs (May 2, 2009)

rtfm
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## penguinhead (May 2, 2009)

WHAT? 3 CDs have no OOo 3? No KDE4? Nyet, I cannot manage to download packages like KDE and OOo. Its not a joke in my country. I get only 12 KBps max down speed. Friends, I am talking about 7.2. Its a long time 4 was released. Or if not, at least OOo 3 should be there.


----------



## penguinhead (May 2, 2009)

> ... Mac OS >= X is, and *don't much care*



that's what it shows when you press = instead of backspace after entering > in the wrong place. LOL!


----------



## mwatkins (May 2, 2009)

Mac OS >= X means greater than or equal to OS X, the first Unix-based OS from Apple. I'm not sure what you didn't get about that but if it makes you laugh, that can't be bad. Humour is something the world needs more of.

My disinterest in the pedigree of the Mac has less to do with my own knowledge and more to do with not caring to write down what you could easily uncover with:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=mac+os+x+history

Delivering you to as a first result: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Mac_OS_X

If you look at the timeline graphic, I had an early Lisa in the 1980's; my wife did some development work on the NextStep platform in the 90's (thankfully her firm dropped that). Anyone who had been alive during these times could fairly safely predict that Steve Jobs on his return to Apple would try to influence the Mac with what had been his NextStep baby's most interesting breeding. They liked it so much, the bought the company (to quote an old commercial).

As for the ISO's / CD's...

If only you'd put in your initial query "does the CD come with X, Y, and Z application packages" you could have saved us all a bunch of time.


----------



## penguinhead (May 3, 2009)

I am still confused. I was going through the repository of 7.2 RC 2 and there were KDE packages, some of them in duplicates (one 3.x and other 4.x). I could not find OOo packages or I could have made a hypothesis or so. If I may quote:



> (by Ken Smith)
> The second of the two planed Release Candidates for the 7.2-RELEASE
> cycle is now available.  We believe with the exception of the new bce(4)
> driver not working with lagg(4) all the major issues that have come up
> ...



It shows that they are using KDE4 which IS on the disk but along with KDE3, so just like openSUSE, you have a choice between 3 and 4.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 3, 2009)

many other window managers probably include most of the
functionality of kde, only in a different manner.  Similarly,
many other /ports/ probably include most of the functionality
(grouping ports together, or modifying ports with scripts) 
of openoffice.  
Not to disparage those ports, but Freebsd includes MANY
alternatives to popular programs which would take a lot of
download or compilation time, which are more lightweight and
customizable etc.
and even the default window manager (twm) one can pre-find
twmrc's to greatly customize it.


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2009)

1 & 2 ) http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.c...family-tree?rev=1.128;content-type=text/plain

3) editors/openoffice.org-3
4) x11/kde4
5) pcm(4)
6) print/cups


----------

